# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Aviator harness

## Sissy

Αφορμή για ν' ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα ήταν η ερώτηση της Ρενάτε: 
Γραφεις πουθενα στο φορυμ πως τον εμαθες το harness? Θα ηθελα να το διαβασζω!!! 
Το harness το αγόρασα 5-6 μήνες πρίν αγοράσω τον Μάριο, ήθελα τόσο πολύ να είμαι 'έτοιμη' (η αλήθεια είναι πως σκόπευα να πάρω ένα εγγλεζάκι η' ένα κοινό dudgie, δεν φανταζόμουν πως υπήρχαν parrotlets στην Ελλάδα, υπήρξα τυχερή όμως! έστω και αν τον βρήκα με μεγάλη δυσκολία!) 
Την άνοιξη του 2008 έψαχνα γιά harness σε πέτ σόπς του Λονδίνου και με κοιτούσαν σαν να ήμουν ούφο όταν ρωτούσα που μπορώ ν΄αγοράσω ένα harness, δεν είχαν ιδέα γιατί πράγμα τους μιλούσα). 
Τελικά μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο στο διαδύκτιο (ας είναι καλά ένας φίλος που με βοήθησε) βρήκαμε ένα αγγλικό ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα με είδη για παπαγάλους και έκανα την παραγγελία (τότε μου κόστισε 31 λίρες Αγγλίας με τα μεταφορικά έξοδα).
Ήρθε λοιπόν η ώρα που απογαλακτίστηκε ο Μάριος και ήρθε στο σπίτι. Άπο τα πρώτα πράγματα που φρόντισα να του γνωρίσω ήταν το harnnes....τις πρώτες μέρες το έβαζα κοντά στο κλουβί, μετά μέσα, σιγά σιγά άρχισα να το ακουμπάω πάνω του και σε λίγες μέρες να του το φοράω. Στην αρχή παραξενευόταν και ελαφρά δυσανασχετούσε, φρόντιζα όμως να τον ξεγελάω αποσπώντας του την προσοχή. Τον ΄ανάγκαζα΄να πετάει στη κρεβατοκάμαρα μου και να μάθει να προσγειώνεται στο κρεβάτι μου (γιά να μην έχουμε ατυχήματα).
Έδω και 2,5 χρόνια του το φοράω ανελλιπώς κάθε 10-15 μέρες τον χειμώνα και σχεδόν κάθε μέρα το καλοκαίρι.
Ορίστε και οι.... :Party0024: αποδείξεις μας!!! 
(προς το παρόν δεν έχω καταφέρει να τραβήξω σε βίντεο τις πτήσεις του)

----------


## Sunshine

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και ειναι απίστευτο πως ενα τόσο μικρο πουλάκι μπορεί άνετα να φορέσει το harness! Δεν θα το πίστεψα! Ο Sunshine φορούσε το harness του το πρώτο καλοκαίρι με γρίνια, αλλα το δεχότανε... Εκανα το λαθος και δεν του το φόρεσα ολο το χειμώνα και ετσι δεν το θελει με τίποτα πια. Το δαγκώνει και το μασαι ασταμάτητα, οτι και να κάνω να τον τραβηκσω την προσοχή του αλλού. Ο δικος μου μπορει να το κόψει ενο ο Μαριος θα δυσκολευτεί...







Η κόρη μου θα παρει ενα cockatiel φέτος και εχω ενα μικρο harness τύπο "feather tether". θα τον εκπαιδεύσουμε απο την αρχη και σταθερα ωστε να μην χάσουμε την ευκαιρια ξανα.... Εγω θα δουλέψω με τον Sunshine αλλα δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο θα τον καταφέρω πια...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι ρενατε...και εγω τον αφισα και τωρα δεν το θελει,μεγαλη βλακεια...

*τι πανεμορφη φωτο η τελευτεα σου!!!!

----------


## Sissy

> 1) Εκανα το λαθος και δεν του το φόρεσα ολο το χειμώνα και ετσι δεν το θελει με τίποτα πια. 
> 
> 2).... Εγω θα δουλέψω με τον Sunshine αλλα δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο θα τον καταφέρω πια...


1) Όπως έχω καταλάβει κι' εγώ το πιό *σημαντικό* είναι *να* *μην* *αφήνουμε* *μεγάλα* *χρονικά* *διαστήματα* *χωρίς* *να* *τους* *φοράμε* *harness*.
2) Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στη προσπάθεια σου Ρενάτε, σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο σου εύχομαι με όλη μου την καρδιά να τα καταφέρεις!!
Για το κοκατιλάκι η επιτυχία θα είναι σίγουρη αφού θα του τα φοράτε συστηματικά  :Happy: 
Είναι πανέμορφες όλες οι φωτογραφίες που μας έβαλες!!!!

----------


## Sissy

> ......και ειναι απίστευτο πως ενα τόσο μικρο πουλάκι μπορεί άνετα να φορέσει το harness!


Σε ότι αφορά το harness έκανα άθελα μου νέα πατέντα με τον τρόπο που του το φόρεσα.
Μου το θύμισε ο Άγγελος στο προφίλ μου: 
xaxa..sissy με πιανουν τα γελια οταν βλεπω το μαριονι να φοραει το λουρακι...
θυμασαι που οταν ειχα βαλει φωτο τον νομπελ να το φοραει νομιζες οτι το φοραω λαθος γιατι δε περνουσε απο τα ποδια?
(αυτά είχαν γίνει στο παλιό φόρουμ του ΡΒ)
Άγγελε, βάλε μας κι' εσύ καμιά φωτογραφία που να φοράει το harnnes ο Νομπελάκος  :Happy: 

....δεν είχα δεί καλά τις οδηγίες του harness και ο τρόπος που του το φόρεσα ήταν διαφορετικός...*ασφαλής* μέν (γι' αυτό και δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα) αλλά....άλλος!
Λόγω του μεγέθους του Μάριου ακόμα και το μέγεθος pettite, του είναι μεγάλο αν το φορέσει βάση των οδηγιών του κατασκευαστή και το λουράκι δηλ. δεθεί γύρω από την μέση του.
Έτσι, συνεχίζω να του το δένω κάτω από τα ποδαράκια γιά να του εφαρμόσει καλά, δεν τον ενοχλεί πουθενά και είναι δεμένος με ασφάλεια (έστω και με διαφορετικό τρόπο).

----------


## alexandrosphilip

:Confused0007:  :Confused0007: Το είχα δει στις φωτό σου και νόμιζα οτι εγώ το έβαζα λάθος!!!Πάντως φαίνεται πιο βολικός τρόπος ο δικός σου γιατι δεν μπερδέυεται το λουράκι στα ποδαράκια του!!!

----------


## Sissy

> Το είχα δει στις φωτό σου και νόμιζα οτι εγώ το έβαζα λάθος!!!Πάντως φαίνεται πιο βολικός τρόπος ο δικός σου γιατι δεν μπερδέυεται το λουράκι στα ποδαράκια του!!!


Φαντάζομαι πως όταν ένα πουλί συνηθίζει να φοράει το harness για να κάνει πτήσεις αυτός ο τρόπος φορέματος του harness θα το δυσκολεύει στην απογείωση του. πχ Δες την φωτό που ο Μάριος βρίσκεται το κλαδί, το λουράκι βρίσκεται στη πίσω πλευρά του κλαδιού...αν θελήσει να πετάξει σίγουρα θα μπερδευτεί...Επειδή όμως αυτό το έχω πάντα στο νού μου δεν το αφήνω να συμβεί και τον παίρνω στο χέρι μου αμέσως μόλις προσγειωθεί κάπου.

----------


## stathis

Edw stin athina apo pou bwrw na promitheutw aviator gia tous papagalous mou?thelw gia cockatiel kai parrotlet.

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Στην Ελλάδα απ΄όσο γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχουν.Θα πρέπει να τα παραγγείλεις απ΄έξω!

----------


## Sunshine

Κανε google "The Parrot University" και θα βρεις τον ανθροπο που φτιαχνει το Aviator Harness! :-)

----------


## Sunshine

_Σισσυ γελούσα οταν ειδα το τρόπο πως φοράς το harness  στον Μαριο!!  Αλλα ειναι λογικό!!  Για να τον τραβήξεις βιντεο την ωρα που πετάει με το harness θα χρειαστείς 2 ατομα.  Αν θελεις μπορουμε να το κανουμε μαζι μια μερα!_ :-)

----------


## Sissy

> _Σισσυ γελούσα οταν ειδα το τρόπο πως φοράς το harness στον Μαριο!! Αλλα ειναι λογικό!! Για να τον τραβήξεις βιντεο την ωρα που πετάει με το harness θα χρειαστείς 2 ατομα. Αν θελεις μπορουμε να το κανουμε μαζι μια μερα!_


χαχαχααα!!!Σ' ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σου Ρενάτε, αλλά...μάλλον αυτό που φταίει είναι που δε θέλω να κάνω το....μοντέλο  :Happy: 
Σήμερα του έβγαλα ένα μικρό βίντεο....είδες σύμπτωση;!

----------


## Sunshine

_Σισσυ νομίζω οτι μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ενα καλο βίντεο χωρίς την παρουσίασή σου!!!!  Απλα θελουμε το λουρί να ειναι πιο μακρια..._

Δεν ξέρω αν τον γνωριστείτε, αλλα απο κάτω σας δίνω ενα λινκ στο blog  του Shan Lung.  Ο κύριος Shan Lung εχει φτιάξει το δικο του harness μετα απο πολυ μελέτη και εχει εκπαιδεύσει δυο african greys να πετάνε έξω σαν αετούς .... 

Αξίζει να το διαβάζεται...  

Οταν μου εστειλε το λινκ, μου ειπε το εξης....


                     " Renate,
I will do you a big disfavour if I direct you  immediately to the harness link.  To take a birdie safely outdoor in  harness is a lot more involved than just making a harness, even if the  harness is the best harness aka Tinkerbell Ultra-lite.  The mindset is  of greater importance than just the good harness.
So please start here.  Harness for flighted parrots http://shanlung.livejournal.com/8284.html
This  will lead you eventually to explicit directions with hundreds of photos  how to make Tinkerbell Ultra-Lite harness including the latest written  in 21 Sept 2009 embedded in above       

*shanlung: Harness for flighted parrots - To Nick and folks* 
shanlung.livejournal.comHarness  for flighted parrots - To Nick and folks Harness for flighted parrots -  To Nick and folks  This is not just for people with flighted parrots.   This is also for people with clipped parrots who may like to take them  out.The assumption people made that as their parrots are clipped they  cannot fly."







Εδω ειναι το αρχικό λινκ -

http://shanlung.livejournal.com/8284.html


Φιλικα, Ρενάτε

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ρενάτε δεν μου ανοίγουν τα link

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Ούτε και μένα :/

----------


## Sissy

Όταν ο Μάριος φοράει harness ξέρω πως δέν έχει διάθεση να πετάξει, εγώ τον 'αναγκάζω' κατά κάποιον τρόπο κουνόντας το χέρι μου ελαφρά και δινοντάς του εντολή. 
Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να ζυγίσω τα harness του (το παλιό και το καινούριο) ώστε να ξέρω πόσο βάρος κουβαλάει πάνω του όποτε πέταει και τα φοράει. 
Διαπίστωσα λοιπόν πως είναι πολύ βαρύ (σε αναλογία πάντα) για ένα τόσο μικρό πουλάκι! 

Ο Μάριος ζυγίζει *26* με *27* γραμμάρια και τα harness:

....το *παλιό* *10γρμ* 


και το *καινούριο* *11γρμ*

----------


## Sissy

> Διαπίστωσα λοιπόν πως είναι πολύ βαρύ (σε αναλογία πάντα) για ένα τόσο μικρό πουλάκι!


Οπότε....συνεχίζουμε να φοράμε το harness γιά να χαίρεται ο Μάριος τις βόλτες του στον ήλιο και στην εξοχή, έτσι του δίνεται η δυνατότητα να 'ανακαλύπτει΄καινούρια πράγματα αλλά θεωρώ πως δεν έχει πιά κανένα λόγο να κάνει πτήσεις με τόσο βάρος πάνω του. Άλλωστε κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερος καθημερινά μέσα στο σπίτι και πετάει αρκετά. 
....το βιντεάκι το έβγαλα το καλοκαίρι του 2010

----------


## Sunshine

> Ρενάτε δεν μου ανοίγουν τα link


Θα το ψαξω και θα σας πω. Τον εχω στειλει εμαιλ....

----------


## Sunshine

Μου απάντησε ο Shan Lung. Μου είπε οτι καμια φορά εχει πρόβλημα το site αλλα εισχει και τώρα δουλεύει. Εχει και πολλες φωτογραφίες.  Ο Shan Lung ειναι και στο Facebook αν σας ενδιαφέρει...  Αυτές ημέρες εκπαιδεύεται ενα τοπικό πουλί (όχι παπαγάλο)  με το μέθοδο "clicker training".  Δειτε το λινκ για φωτογραφιες... και αλλα...

http://networkedblogs.com/fNzPm

_Σισσυ, το harness του Shan Lung ειναι ακόμα πιο ελαφριά νομίζω, και μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μονή σου..._  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Ρενάτε οδηγίες που υπάρχουν για να το φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας?

----------


## Sissy

> _Σισσυ, το harness του Shan Lung ειναι ακόμα πιο ελαφριά νομίζω, και μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μονή σου..._


Πρίν αγοράσω το δεύτερο harness σκεφτόμουν να κατασκευάσω ένα εγώ, τώρα μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα σιγά σιγά να το κάνω. Αρκεί να καταφέρω να βρώ *ελαφρύτερα* *υλικά* (κορδέλα-τρέσα και μικρά πλαστικά κλίπς).

----------


## Sissy

> Ρενάτε οδηγίες που υπάρχουν για να το φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας?


Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφίες το λουράκι του Μάριου δίπλα σε μεζούρα, έτσι μπορείτε να δείτε τις διαστάσεις του ακριβώς και να το κατασκευάσετε εσείς. Θα τις ανεβάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία γιατί έχω πρόβλημα με το λάπτοπ μου, ελπίζω να φτιάξει σύντομα.

----------


## Sunshine

> Ρενάτε οδηγίες που υπάρχουν για να το φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας?


Μεσα στης σελιδες του Shan Lung θα τα βρεις! :-)

----------


## vicky_ath

Δηλαδη απ'οτι διαβασα κ ειδα τις οδηγιες το harness του Shang δεν περναει απο τα ποδια, οπως το εχει διαμορφωσει κ η Σισσυ!Πολυ ενδιαφερον!!

----------


## Sissy

Ορίστε οι φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν τις διαστάσεις του harness, οπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί....

----------


## vicky_ath

Σισσυ μπορεις να μου λυσεις 2 αποριες που εχω?
Το υλικο απο το οποιο ειναι φτιαγμενο το λουρακι καθως κ η προεκταση τι ειδους ειναι??Επισης αν ο Μαριος πεταξει κ προσπαθησει να απομακρυνθει περισσοτερο απ'οσο επιτρεπει το μεγεθος του λουριου, δεν τον "κοβει" αποτομα??

----------


## Sunshine

> Σισσυ μπορεις να μου λυσεις 2 αποριες που εχω?
> Το υλικο απο το οποιο ειναι φτιαγμενο το λουρακι καθως κ η προεκταση τι ειδους ειναι??Επισης αν ο Μαριος πεταξει κ προσπαθησει να απομακρυνθει περισσοτερο απ'οσο επιτρεπει το μεγεθος του λουριου, δεν τον "κοβει" αποτομα??


Βικυ, το λουρί ειναι φτιαγμένο απο λαστικο με ύφασμα απο έξω οπότε δεν το κόβει απότομα, άλλα τεντώνει και φρενάρει σιγα σιγα. Ειναι πολύ έξυπνο φτιαγμένο! Το υπολοιπο ειναι φτιαγμένο απο το ίδιο ύφασμα με αυτο που εχουν για γατες, νομιζω.

----------


## vicky_ath

Σ'ευχαριστω Ρενατε για την απαντηση!!
Αρα το κομματι που περνιεται στο σωμα του πουλιου ειναι απο σταθερο υλικο οχι strech, σωστα?

----------


## Sissy

> Σισσυ μπορεις να μου λυσεις 2 αποριες που εχω?
> 1)Το υλικο απο το οποιο ειναι φτιαγμενο το λουρακι καθως κ 2)η προεκταση τι ειδους ειναι??3)Επισης αν ο Μαριος πεταξει κ προσπαθησει να απομακρυνθει περισσοτερο απ'οσο επιτρεπει το μεγεθος του λουριου, δεν τον "κοβει" αποτομα??



1)Το κυρίως λουράκι είναι κατασκευασμένο από ένα είδος λεπτής τρέσας Βίκυ, στη φωτογραφία (κάτω) φαίνεται η διαφορά με το είδος τρέσας που χρησιμοποιούν για γάτες.

2) η προέκταση είναι λάστιχο που το τέλος του το φοράς (σαν βραχιόλι) στον καρπό σου.
3)Όσες φορές ο Μάριος απομακρύνθηκε περισσότερο απο το μήκος του harness, ναί μεν υπήρχε η ελαστικότητα του τελευταίου μέρους, αλλά εγώ πάντα έχω τον νού μου και τον τραβάω γρήγορα πίσω και πάνω, σηκώνοντας δηλ. ψηλά το χέρι που τον κρατάω.
Έτσι για δευτερόλεπτα εκείνος πετάει στο ίδιο μέρος (εννοώ χωρίς να προχωρεί πρός τα μπροστά, αλλά μένει και πετάει σταθερά στην ίδια θέση). 
Αυτό το κάνω διότι όταν δοκιμάσαμε (πάνω από το κρεβάτι μου γιά ασφάλεια) κάποια ανάλογη εκδοχή (δηλ να τον αφήσω να τραβήξει περίσσοτερο το λάστιχο χωρίς να τον τραβήξω πίσω) στο τέλος έπεφτε.....έτσι, με τον παραπάνω τρόπο το αποφεύγουμε αυτό.

----------


## Sunshine

Σισσυ, ακούγεται σαν να πετάς αετός!  χα χα LOL

Εδω ειναι το λινκ για το βιντεο με πως πετανε τα πουλια στο harness και πως το βαζουν...

http://youtu.be/CaNOsb1fsfw

----------


## Sissy

> Σισσυ, ακούγεται σαν να πετάς αετός! χα χα LOL


Ναί!!!σαν πέταγμα μικρού χαρταετού χαχαχααα!!! αλλά ο Μάριος τρέχει....σφαίρα!!
Σας βάζω φωτογραφίες από την σημερινή βόλτα του στην εξοχή.

 





Η δυνατότητα που δίνει το harness να έρχεται το πουλάκι σε επαφή με την φύση, είναι για μένα το κυριώτερο πράγμα (αφού ο Μάριος πετάει ελεύθερος μέσα στο σπίτι).

----------


## douke-soula

:Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  προσεχε λιγο το μικρο ζιζανιο μην σου κρυφτει  μεσα σε καμμια παπαρουνα  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 
πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες και το μοντελο φυσικα :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## nuntius

*Παιδιά, θέλω τη βοήθειά σας... σκεφτόμουν να πάρω το aviator για τη Λίλι μου, αλλά έχω δύο κωλύματα και επειδή είστε παλαιότεροι και πιο έμπειροι σλουρπ σλουρπ σλουρπ, ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας...

Για κοκατιλάκια το βγάζουν μόνο σε μαύρο και κόκκινο, η δικιά μου έχει ένα φόβο στο κόκκινο αν κ το Σάββατο έβαλα επίτηδες κατακόκκινη μπλούζα και μετά από λίγο δεν αντιστάθηκε, καβάλησε ώμο και χουχούλιασε και ξεψειριζόταν... αλλά και το μαύρο είναι πάλι σκούρο... τι χρώμα να προτιμήσω λέτε;

Επίσης, πρέπει να την γυρνάω τούμπα για να το φοράμε; Και για κολλύριο με το ζόρι κάθεται να την πιάσω... ενώ για χάδια έρχεται από μόνη της...
*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Υπάρχουν οδηγίες στη συσκευασία αλλά και πολλά βίντεο στο youtube. Πάρε μαύρο τότε.Είχα πάρει και για τον Πάρη αλλά ήταν εμός έτους τότε και τον στρέσαρε πολύ οπότε το εγκατέλειψα.Πρέπει απο μικρό να το συνηθίσει και να το φοράς συχνά για να μη ν ξεμαθαίνει.

----------


## nuntius

*Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντάννννννννννν!!!!!!!!!! Ελπίζω να το στέλνουν γρήγορα... ξεφτέρι θα την κάνω θέλει δε θέλει... χεχεχε
*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εμένα μου το έστειλαν από Αμερική, ένας φίλος.Μετά το χάρισα σε ένα μέλος από εδώ.

----------


## Sunshine

Μόλις αγόρασα ένα aviator harness απο το Steve στην ΗΠΑ που τα φτιάχνει. Εχω βαλει τον Ζεμπρα δυο φόρες να πετάει έξω.  Είναι το καλύτερο. Πρώτο τον έβαλα το feather tether αλλα δεν συγκρίνεται. ...

----------


## nuntius

*tι τέλειο θέαμα!!! ειλικρινά ζηλεύω... μακάρι να καταφέρω κ εγώ σιγά σιγά την μικρή μου να το δεχτεί γιατί θέλω να την πάω εξοχή... μια φορά την πήγα στον γιατρό κ μύρισε φύση κ έκανε σαν τρελή και παραλίγο να κλάψω γιατί δεν μπορούσα να την βγάλω!!!

είναι κούκλος, ρενάτε!!! απόλαυση να τον βλέπεις! να τον χαίρεσαι!!!!
*

----------


## Sissy

> *.....τι χρώμα να προτιμήσω λέτε;
> *


Ότι χρώμα κι' αν διαλέξεις Γιάννη, φρόντισε να το αφήσεις κοντά ή μέσα στο κλουβί της Λίλη για να το συνηθήσει πρώτα σαν χρώμα και είδος. Αργότερα άρχισε να το ακουμπάς πάνω της ώστε να το δεχτεί χωρίς πρόβλημα.Καλή τύχη!!

----------


## Sissy

Μπράβο Ζέμπρα!!!!Μπράβο Ρενάτε!!!!Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, καλές βόλτες παιδιά!!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Παρήγγειλα το μεσημέρι το κόκκινο, Σϊσσυ μας!!!
Μακάρι να το δεχθεί και θα της πάρω και το flight line!!!
Aρκεί να το χαρεί αυτό!!!

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας !!! Ειλικρινά!!!
*

----------


## Sissy

> *Παρήγγειλα το μεσημέρι το κόκκινο, Σϊσσυ μας!!!
> Μακάρι να το δεχθεί και θα της πάρω και το flight line!!!....
> *


*Εύχομαι να καμαρώσουμε σε φωτογραφίες στην εξοχή την Λίλη σου, φορώντας το κόκκινο λουράκι της Γιάννη!!!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> *Παρήγγειλα το μεσημέρι το κόκκινο, Σϊσσυ μας!!!
> Μακάρι να το δεχθεί και θα της πάρω και το flight line!!!
> Aρκεί να το χαρεί αυτό!!!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας !!! Ειλικρινά!!!
> *


Στην αρχή άστο κάπου δίπλα να το συνηθίσει σιγά σιγά.Εύχομαι να το δεχτεί.

----------


## vagelis76

Ρενάτε πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες  και η μικρή φαίνεται να το απολαμβάνει!!!

Αμα πω οτι θέλω κι εγώ να δοκιμάσω τώρα?????? Όχι να το φορέσω εγώ άλλα τα μικρά μου....αν κάποιος παραγγείλει ξανά ας μου πεί θέλω κι εγώ,να μας τα στείλει μαζί (γιατι μόνος μου παραγγελία στο εξωτερικό δε θα το καταφέρω..)

----------


## Sunshine

> Ρενάτε πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες  και η μικρή φαίνεται να το απολαμβάνει!!!
> 
> Αμα πω οτι θέλω κι εγώ να δοκιμάσω τώρα?????? Όχι να το φορέσω εγώ άλλα τα μικρά μου....αν κάποιος παραγγείλει ξανά ας μου πεί θέλω κι εγώ,να μας τα στείλει μαζί (γιατι μόνος μου παραγγελία στο εξωτερικό δε θα το καταφέρω..)


*Α..... νομίζω ότι το κόκκινο χρώμα θα σου πάει... χα χα  Το μονο που χρειαστείς είναι ενα λογαριασμό PAYPAL στο  https://www.paypal.com/gr . Δεν θα γλυτώσεις κόστος γιατί δεν χρεώνει ταχυδρομικά.... αν θέλεις βοήθεια στείλε μου πμ.... *

----------


## nuntius

*Bαγγελούκω μαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς, μου είπε και η Μαρία Κλαιρουλίνα ότι θέλει ένα aviator... αν το αποφασίσετε σας τα παραγγέλνω εγώ και έρχεται με special ΕΛΤΑ τση Κρήτη για τα καμάρια σου!!!!
*

----------


## maria-karolina

Ωραία θέλω οπωσδήποτε, Βαγγελούκω να μιλήσουμε με πμ να το κανονίσουμε και να κάνει ο χασοδίκης την παραγγελία!!!

----------


## vagelis76

> Ωραία θέλω οπωσδήποτε, Βαγγελούκω να μιλήσουμε με πμ να το κανονίσουμε και να κάνει ο χασοδίκης την παραγγελία!!!


Ναι Κλαιρη μου και να μη σου πω οτι πρέπει να μας τα κάνει και δώρο με τόσο διασυρμό που μας έχει κάνει αυτές τις μέρες....
Ευχαριστώ παιδάκια!!!!!! :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## nuntius

*Αμέ εννοείται θα σας τα κάνω δώρο, αλλά όχι άμεσα, μόνο αφού το parrot university βγάλει aviator harness για να πετάνε οι παπαγάλοι τους ιδιοκτήτες... μουχαχαχαχαχαχα 
Παιδιά, μόλις το αποφασίσετε πείτε μου! Και εγώ το περιμένω, είναι καθ' οδόν... ποιας οδού μόνο δε ξέρω!!!
*

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια κ εγω το παρηγγειλα την προ-προηγουμενη πεμπτη κ το περιμεεεεννωωωωωωωω............  κ μαλιστα επειδη καθυστερούσε κ μιλησα με e mail με τον steve hartman μου ειπε οτι ισως αργησει λιγο παραπανω λόγω των επεισοδιων που εχουμε εδω στην Ελλάδα! Τραγικο, ελεος δλδ ρεζιλι εχουμε γινει

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Καλα εχουν βρει το παραμυθι και για ολα φταινε οι Ελληνες...

Σε τι ακριβως θα καθυστερησουν την αποστολη τα "επεισοδεια"??? Ποια επεισοδεια αληθεια? Αυτα που κρατησαν μιση ωρα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα????

ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ!!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

νομιζω εννοουσε γενικα την κριση που περναμε. απλα με ρωτησε πως ειναι τα πραγματα εδω κ αν ειναι τοσο ασχημα οσο λενε στις ειδησεις κ οτι ισως καθυστερησει γι αυτο

----------


## lilith

παιδιά θέλω κ γω ένα που τα βρίσκετε αυτά και σε τι τιμή?

----------


## nuntius

*Είναι ένα site του κατασκευαστή... μάλλον ομάδα είναι... για να μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση, αν θέλεις σου στέλνω το link με pm... Με μεταφορικά έτοιμο είναι 25-26 ευρώ το τεμάχιο, ανάλογα την ισοτιμία και για κοκατίλ είναι κόκκινο και μαύρο τα χρώματα!!!
*

----------


## Sissy

Σου στέλνω κι' εγώ την διεύθυνση απ' όπου τα αγόρασα σε πμ

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδιά εσείς που το έχετε αγοράσει, πόσο καιρό κάνει να έρθει περίπου??

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Eγω αγοράζω από το ίδιο με τη σίσυ.σε μια εβδομάδα είναι εδώ.

----------


## nuntius

*eγώ το πήρα από το παπαγαλοπανεπιστήμιο, παρήγγειλα 16 του μήνα και το περιμένω...
*

----------


## Sunshine

> Παιδιά εσείς που το έχετε αγοράσει, πόσο καιρό κάνει να έρθει περίπου??


Μια εβδομάδα απο την Αμερική στην Αθηνα. Φαντάζομαι οτι ειναι λογικό να θελει λίγες ήμερες παρα πανω για άλλες πόλεις της Ελλάδας...

----------


## Sunshine

> Eγω αγοράζω από το ίδιο με τη σίσυ.σε μια εβδομάδα είναι εδώ.


Πες μου απο που το πηρατε εσεις με πμ....

----------


## lilith

καλημέρα βρήκα αυτά!! είναι καλα? ********************

 *lilith*To link που ανεβασες οδηγει σε e-shop κατι που απαγορευεται απο τους κανονες του φορουμ.

Φιλικα mitsman

----------


## mitsman

*lilith* θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην ξαναποσταρεις το ιδιο λινκ γιατι προκειται για διφημιση. για αυτο διεγραψα το ποστ που ηταν ιδιο με το απο πανω!!
Ναι??

----------


## Sunshine

> καλημέρα βρήκα αυτά!! είναι καλα? **************************************************  *


*Κατα την γνώμη μου θα είναι χαμένα λεφτά. Το δικο μου ειναι πιο ακριβό αλλα το υλικό ειναι γερο και ελαφριά, και έχει μαζί και το λουρί που ειναι ελαστικό για πιο εύκολο και ασφαλή φρενάρισμα οταν πετάει.  Ότι  τους βάζεις τους ενοχλεί οπότε προσπαθούμε να φορέσουμε το πιο λεπτό.



*Με κοροιδευετε βρε παιδια???????????????????
Μην ανεβαζεται το λινκ!!!!
ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ

Mitsman

----------


## ninos

Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες... Σας ζηλεύω.. Μπράβο ρε παιδιά !

----------


## Sunshine

> *Κατα την γνώμη μου θα είναι χαμένα λεφτά. Το δικο μου ειναι πιο ακριβό αλλα το υλικό ειναι γερο και ελαφριά, και έχει μαζί και το λουρί που ειναι ελαστικό για πιο εύκολο και ασφαλή φρενάρισμα οταν πετάει.  Ότι  τους βάζεις τους ενοχλεί οπότε προσπαθούμε να φορέσουμε το πιο λεπτό.
> 
> 
> 
> *Με κοροιδευετε βρε παιδια???????????????????
> Μην ανεβαζεται το λινκ!!!!
> ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ
> 
> Mitsman



Χα χα Mitsman - το εγραψα πριν το σβηνεις στο αλλο ποστ και ετσι εμεινε - sorry!

----------


## serafeim

Ρενατε για να μην χαλαω το θεμα και ρωταω μπορεις να μου στηλεις σε πμ ποσο το πηρες και απο που?
μητσ μην δοιρθωσεις και εμενα χαχαχαχα  :Happy: 


*δεν εγραψα κατι που απαγορευεται ρητα απο τους κανονισμους του φορουμ!

----------


## Sissy



----------


## Sunshine

> Ρενατε για να μην χαλαω το θεμα και ρωταω μπορεις να μου στηλεις σε πμ ποσο το πηρες και απο που?
> μητσ μην δοιρθωσεις και εμενα χαχαχαχα 
> 
> 
> *δεν εγραψα κατι που απαγορευεται ρητα απο τους κανονισμους του φορουμ!


*Το έστειλα με δυο επιλογές. Ακριβό απο την Αγγλία και φτηνό (σκετικα) απο την ΗΠΑ   :-)*

----------


## nuntius

*Σίσσυ, πλάκα μας κάνεις!!! Κερνάω ό,τι καφέ θες αν μάθεις και την δικιά μου 
Μαριόνι Φ16Πούπουλα... Sissy λαμβάνει; Sissy we have a take off!!!
*

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια εμενα ο ριο το κοατιλ το δεχτηκε σχετικα ευκολα παρ ολο που ηταν 1 ετους οταν πηρα κ αγριος. Βεβαια καμια φορα το δαγκωνει ακομα κ προσπαθει να το κοψει αλλα στις βολτες ξεχνιεται! Το συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα σε ολους!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Εδώ κ λίγο καιρό πήρα κ εγώ το aviator! Μέχρι στιγμής το έχω φορέσει στο Φάμπιο 3 φορές (η Φρόσω δεν το θέλει ακόμα..) κ βλέπω ότι καθε φορά βελτιώνεται κ χαίρεται περισσότερο!
Τον ενοχλεί λίγο το πλαστικό κλιπ, που ρυθμίζει το μέγεθος, αλλά προσπαθούμε να το ξεπεράσουμε με χαδάκια!

----------


## zack27

μπραβο Βικη πολυ καλα!!! περιμενουμε και βιντεο με πτηση!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Είναι γλύκας  :Happy:  :Happy:  Καλές πτήσεις!!!

----------


## Sissy

Μπράβο Φάμπιο!!καλές πτήσεις!!!
Βίκυ, η σωστή θέση του πλαστικού κλίπ είναι να βρίσκεται μπροστά και πλάι, δηλ. στο στήθος του πουλιού και όχι στην πλάτη  :winky: 
(δες στο δεύτερο πόστ τη φωτογραφία του Sunshine)

----------


## vicky_ath

Σίσσυ στο dvd έλεγε ότι μπορούμε να το έχουμε κ με τους 2 τρόπους! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έτσι με βόλεψε καλύτερα κ νομίζω κ εκείνον, γιατί όταν περπαταέι μπορώ να έχω το λουράκι σηκωμένο, ενώ αν είναι μπροστά μπερδευεται στα πόδια του!!

----------


## Sissy

Όταν περπατάει φορώντας το κλίπ πίσω σίγουρα θα τον διευκολύνει, αλλά μου φαίνεται πως θα είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να πετάξει έχοντας ανάμεσα στις φτερούγες του το λουράκι....Αυτό θα το δείτε στην πορεία όμως....καλές πτήσεις!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπα πετάει μια χαρά!Δεν του δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής! Κ το σημαντικό είναι ότι προσγειώνεται άνετα! Ενώ όταν του το είχα μπροστά, σκονταφτε κ επεφτε με τα μουτρα το καημένο...

----------


## Sissy

οκ! όλα είναι μια χαρά τότε!  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και εγω οταν το φορουσε τα ιδια συμπερασματα με της βικυς ειχα...
τυχεροι οσοι σας τα δεχονται!!!

----------


## Sunshine

*Κυριακή στην Πάρνηθα για βόλτα!*

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλα βικυ τι πουλαρος ειναι αυτος!! Π-Α-Ν-Ε-Μ-Ο-Ρ-Φ-Ο-Σ !!! Καλες πτησεις να χετε! Κ μενα του ριου τον βολευει καλυτερα να ναι πανω το κλιπσακι....

----------


## delathiva

Γεια σας και καλώς σας βρήκα!!!
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν τα aviators υπάρχουν και για μεγαλύτερους παπαγάλους?

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλησπέρα Δέσποινα! 
Φυσικά κ υπάρχει! Βγαίνει σε διάφορα μεγέθη ανάλογα με το μέγεθος των πουλιών!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι, σχετικά με το harnesss, το οποίο, μέσα στο σπίτι δεν μπορεί  να το φοράει βέβαια..... έτσι δεν είναι;;;
*Γιατί, σκέφτομαι, για το καλοκαίρι  -αν και ακόμη έχουμε χειμώνα!-, τι θα γίνει με το δικό μου κοκατιλάκι (τώρα 5 μηνών), ήμερο, ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, που ζει εκτός κλουβιού μέσα στο σπίτι, όλη την ώρα πάνω μας, να ζητάει χάδια..... τι θα γίνει το καλοκαίρι, που είναι ανοιχτά όλα τα παράθυρα;;; Και μένω και ψηλά...... Τα φτερά όσο και να κοπούν, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω και πάλι θα μπορεί να βγει έξω και ....πέσει ή στο δρόμο, ή κάπου περίεργα.....
*Εσύ, Βίκυ (Vicky-ath), τελικά, τι κάνεις;;; το καλοκαίρι;;; (διάβαζα τη διήγηση του 2010 με τον Λήο που είχε απομακρυνθεί 50 μ., παρόλα τα κομμένα φτερά...). Τώρα τι κάνεις;; τα φτερά τα έχεις πάντα κομμένα;;;

----------


## vicky_ath

Νατάσσα μπορείς το harness να το φοράς και μέσα στο σπίτι, αλλά λογικά δεν είναι δυνατόν το πουλάκι να το έχει συνεχώς επάνω του για ώρες...
Για μένα είναι "λάθος" τα πουλάκια να "ζούνε" εκτός κλουβιού.. όσο όμορφο και να είναι αυτό γιατί δένονται μαζί μας, το σπίτι τους θα πρέπει να είναι το κλουβί τους και να ξέρουν πως δεν θα είναι όλη μέρα πάνω μας..
Εγώ τα φτερά στα δικά μου πουλιά δεν τα κόβω πλέον. Χαίρομαι απίστευτα να τα βλέπω να πετάνε, έστω και μέσα στο σπίτι. Το καλοκαίρι φροντίζω τις ώρες που θέλω να βγουν έξω από το κλουβί να κλείσω τα παράθυρα στο δωμάτιο που θα κάνουν τη βόλτα τους για να έχουμε όλοι το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Βίκυ μου, σ΄αυτό το κοκατίλ δεν έχω κλουβί. Μπαινοβγαίνει στα 2 κλουβιά των άλλων (του καναρινιού και των γονιών του, που είναι ανοιχτά) και του έχω κι ένα σταντ όπου τρώει. Κοιμάται σ' ένα... ραφάκι της κουζίνας, που το προτιμά!....... Δεν θέλω να το ''κλείσω'' μέσα σε κλουβί. 
Με το harness μπορεί να πάθει και ατύχημα μέσα στο σπίτι, έτσι δεν είναι;;; να ''πιαστεί'' κάπου αυτό, καθώς θα πετάξει... κλπ.

----------


## panos70

Καλο ειναι Νατασσα να εχει το δικο του κλουβι και να ξερει ποιο ειναι το κλουβι του γιατι αν χρειαστει να το μεταφερεις να μην ειναι αρνητικο στο να μπει μεσα και να ζησει για λιγο καιρο εκει

----------


## Sissy

> Με το harness μπορεί να πάθει και ατύχημα μέσα στο σπίτι, έτσι δεν είναι;;; να ''πιαστεί'' κάπου αυτό, καθώς θα πετάξει... κλπ.


Στα πουλιά φοράμε harness προκειμένου να μπορέσουν να πετάξουν σε ανοιχτό χώρο ή να απολαύσουν μια βόλτα εκτός σπιτιού χωρίς τον κίνδυνο να πετάξουν μακριά μας και να ΄χαθούν΄. Φυσικά και δεν πρέπει να φορέσεις  harness στο πουλί αφού δεν θα βρίσκεται συνεχώς υπό την παρακολούθηση σου.
Δεν συμφωνώ και θεωρώ πολύ επικίνδυνο ότι το πουλάκι ζει 'ελεύθερο' και διανυκτερεύει εκτός κλουβιού. Πρέπει να καταλάβεις πως δεν είναι δείγμα αγάπης και φροντίδας το να αφήνεις ένα πουλάκι απροστάτευτο-ελεύθερο μέσα στο σπίτι. 
Δυστυχώς αν δεν του προσφέρεις σύντομα την ασφάλεια ενός κλουβιού με ελεγχόμενες εξόδους (μέσα ή έξω από στο σπίτι) θεωρώ πως είναι θέμα χρόνου να συμβεί κάτι...μοιραίο...και θα είναι πραγματικά πολύ κρίμα!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον. 
Ναι, το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να έχει το χώρο του και το ''σπιτάκι'' του.
 Μόνο που αυτός ο περιορισμός μέσα στο *''κλουβί''* ειδικά γι' αυτό το κοκατιλάκι, δεν μου πάει καθόλου . Αλλά, η αλήθεια είναι ότι πρέπει να λάβω τα μέτρα μου, να κάνω *ό,τι καλύτερο για το πουλάκι,* χωρίς να του στερήσω τη χαρά, την ελευθερία και τις ''κινήσεις'' που απόλυτα απολαμβάνει μέχρι τώρα στην καθημερινότητά του........
 Με τ' άλλα τρία που έχω, μια χαρά τα έχουμε βρει. 
Μ' αυτό, που είναι αρκετά διαφορετικό, θέλει ακόμη_.... σκέψη........ και τρόπο........
Ελπίζω να βρω τον καταλληλότερο για.... όλους μας!!! 
_Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## vicky_ath

Τις προάλλες φορεσε και ο μικρός μου Μάρκος το harness για πρώτη φορά... το δέχτηκε σχετικά καλά, αφού έκανε πολύ άνετα τις πτήσεις του και το πιο σημαντικό είναι πως το ποδαράκι του δεν μπερδευόταν στο σημείο που το harness περνάει από το στήθος, κάτι που πάθαινε συνέχεια τις πρώτες φορές ο Φάμπιο! Βέβαια για αρκετή ώρα το δάγκωνε, μέχρι να το συνηθίσει!
Θα το φοράμε όσο πιο συχνά γίνεται για να το μάθει τέλεια μέχρι το Πάσχα, που θα τον πάρω στο εξοχικό μου για να κάνει τις βολτίτσες του στον κήπο της γιαγιάς και σε όλη τη γειτονιά!!  :Happy:

----------


## daras

σημερα εφτασε και το δικο μου για τον Μαξιμο..και το κρεμασα διπλα στο κλουβι του. ευτυχως δε το φοβηθηκε και πηγε να το δακγωσει οταν του το εφερα κοντα. το αφηνω εκει να το συνηθισει..κι ελπιζω να το δεχτει οπως ο δικος σου. ο καιρος ανοιγει..και μενω κοντα στην εξοχη. μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα. καλη η συπμτωση να βαλεις σημερα φωτο.
καλες πτησεις!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ποια διαδικασια εξοικιωσης με το χαρνες ακολουθειτε ωστε να το δεχτει το πουλακι???

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Παιδιά, αγόρασα τελικά κι εγώ ένα harness για τη μικρή μου Ζάχερ πιό πολύ, αλλά έχει ...πολλούς κρίκους βρε παιδιά!! 'Ομορφο είναι, αλλά πολύ βαρύ για το μωράκι! Στη μαμά του (Carmen) που το έβαλα, όλα μια χαρά! το.... σήκωνε άνετα, αφού είναι ενήλικο πουλί, αλλά στο μικρούλι..... δεν ξέρω.... μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάρω ένα άλλο, πιό ελαφρύ.........

Εδώ είναι το θηλυκό!




και η μικρούλα.... Ζάχερ.... πανικόβλητη!!!!


...για να το δείτε καλύτερα:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι αυτο το μοντελο ειναι αρκετα πιο βαρυ απο το αλλο...

----------


## mitsman

εμενα δεν εχει κανενα μεταλλικο πανω!!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το "αυθεντικο" Δημητρη δεν εχει μεταλλικα τμηματα...

----------


## Sissy

Το λουράκι αυτό δείχνει μια κακή απομίμηση του αυθεντικού κατά την γνώμη μου, πρέπει να είναι πολύ βαρύτερο από 10γρ. Νατάσσα το θέμα του βάρους πρόσεξε το, δεν πρέπει να κουβαλάει πολύ βάρος πάνω του το πουλάκι.

----------


## Sissy

> Το λουράκι αυτό δείχνει μια κακή απομίμηση του αυθεντικού κατά την γνώμη μου, πρέπει να είναι πολύ βαρύτερο από 110γρ. Νατάσσα το θέμα του βάρους πρόσεξε το, δεν πρέπει να κουβαλάει πολύ βάρος πάνω του το πουλάκι.


 10 γρμ ήθελα να γράψω

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Το harness αυτό ζυγίζει 16 γρ. το κομμάτι που φοριέται στο σώμα και 5 το λουράκι του, 21 γρ. σύνολο. 
Τι λέτε;;; είναι πολύ;;; τα δικά σας harness πώς είναι;;; 'Οποιος μπορεί θα βάλει φωτογραφία;;; Πόσο ζυγίζουν;;;; 
Πάντως, αυτά τα κουμπώματα που έχει νομίζω ότι είναι ένας λόγος παραπάνω να ενοχλούν. Τους το φόρεσα σήμερα πάλι λίγο -εναλλάξ- για να δω αντιδράσεις, και συνέχεια το πάλευαν!!!! 
Τα δικά σας, μετά από πόσες φορές το δέχτηκαν;;;

----------


## Εφη

παρήγγειλα και εγώ harness για τη Δάφνη...από το γνωστό πανεπιστήμιο....θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα σας και τις εμπειρίες σας

----------


## Sissy

> Το harness αυτό ζυγίζει 16 γρ. το κομμάτι που φοριέται στο σώμα και 5 το λουράκι του, 21 γρ. σύνολο. 
> Τι λέτε;;; είναι πολύ;;; τα δικά σας harness πώς είναι;;; 'Οποιος μπορεί θα βάλει φωτογραφία;;; Πόσο ζυγίζουν;;;; 
> Πάντως, αυτά τα κουμπώματα που έχει νομίζω ότι είναι ένας λόγος παραπάνω να ενοχλούν. Τους το φόρεσα σήμερα πάλι λίγο -εναλλάξ- για να δω αντιδράσεις, και συνέχεια το πάλευαν!!!! 
> Τα δικά σας, μετά από πόσες φορές το δέχτηκαν;;;


Κάνε τον κόπο να διαβάσεις το θέμα απ΄την αρχή και θα βρεις απαντήσεις, στο ποστ 16 έχω βάλει φωτογραφίες και μπορείς να δεις πόσο πιο ελαφρά είναι τα αυθεντικά.

----------


## Sissy

> παρήγγειλα και εγώ harness για τη Δάφνη...από το γνωστό πανεπιστήμιο....θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα σας και τις εμπειρίες σας


Πολύ ευχαρίστως Έφη, διάβασε από την αρχή το θέμα και εδώ είμαστε για τις ερωτήσεις σου  :Happy:

----------


## Sissy

> ...για να το δείτε καλύτερα:



Όσο το κοιτάζω τόσο πιο πολύ καταλαβαίνω πόσο *ακατάλληλο* είναι για πουλιά!
1) Είναι *υπερβολικά βαρύ* (21γρ) για το μέγεθος των πουλιών που απευθύνεται και
2) το λουρί του είναι σταθερό και όχι λάστιχο, που φυσικά κάνει ταλάντωση ώστε να μην είναι απότομο το τράνταγμα στο σώμα του πουλιού στην περίπτωση που αυτό πετάξει πιο μακριά από το μήκος του λουριού.

----------


## mitsman

φαντασου το εξης!!! τα κοκατιλ ζυγιζουν 80 γραμμαρια..... δηλαδη σηκωνουν το ενα τεταρτο του βαρους τους????? φαντασου εναν ανθρωπο 80 κιλα να προσπαθει να μεταφερει ενα τσουβαλι *20 κιλα!*

----------


## Sissy

> ....φαντασου εναν ανθρωπο 80 κιλα να προσπαθει να μεταφερει ενα τσουβαλι *20 κιλα!*


....η αναλογία για το πουλί είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη, διότι για τον Α ή Β λόγο μπορεί ν΄αναγκαστεί να....πετάξει (διότι από μόνο του δεν θα το αποφασίσει κουβαλώντας πάνω του τόσο βάρος)

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Sissi, να σε ρωτήσω όμως κάτι:  Μελετώντας όλο το topic απ' την αρχή, σκέφτομαι, ότι αφού ο γαλαζούλης σου Μάριος, που ζυγίζει 26-27 γρ. τα καταφέρνει με το harness του, βάρους 10-11 γρ., γιατί να μην τα καταφέρει η θηλυκιά μου κοκατίλ, που ζυγίζει 110 γρ. με αυτό εδώ, που ζυγίζει 16 γρ. αυτό που φοριέται στο σώμα + 5 το λουράκι.
Εξάλλου το ζητούμενό μου δεν είναι να την βγάζω για να πετάει, αφού είναι ελεύθερη και μέσα στο σπίτι, αλλά να μην το σκάσει!!

Επίσης, το πρόβλημα που δεν ξέρω αν θα ξεπεραστεί, είναι ότι ενοχλείται με το ''ξένο'' πράγμα επάνω του. Είναι και ενήλικο το πουλί, 2,5+ χρονών και δεν ξέρω μέχρι πού παίρνει να το... στρεσάρω μ' αυτό το θέμα........

Για την μικρή μου Ζάχερ, να πάρω άλλο harness, απ' αυτά που έχετε κι εσείς.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για την βοήθεια.

----------


## Sissy

Νατάσσα αφού δεν θα πετάει το πουλί φορώντας το και αν κρατάς εσύ το έξτρα βάρος του λουριού, ώστε να μην την βαραίνει περισσότερο δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αφού στρεσάρεται θα είναι καλύτερα να μη της το φοράς, από τη στιγμή που είναι σε αυτή την ηλικία η γνώμη μου είναι πως δεν θα το δεχτεί τώρα πια και θα πιέζεται. Πιστεύω πως δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να το φορέσει για μια βόλτα η οποία μόνο στρες θα της προσφέρει.
Αντίθετα αφού η Ζάχερ είναι μικρή και σκοπεύεις να της πάρεις το ελαφρύ λουράκι τα πράγματα αλλάζουν  :Happy:

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος με pm να μου πει την ιστοσελίδα που παίρνετε τα harness σας?

----------


## Sissy

> Παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος με pm να μου πει την ιστοσελίδα που παίρνετε τα harness σας?


Σου έστειλα πμ  :Happy:

----------


## ktistis

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση σας θα το προωθήσω...

----------


## Εφη

εχθές έβαλα το harness στη Δάφνη...το βάλαμε πολύ εύκολα και η βόλτα μας ήταν εξαιρετική ....αλλά δυσκολεύτηκα να της το βγάλω...ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έτσι γίνεται μέχρι να το συνηθίσουν

----------


## xarris21

Γεια σε ολους σε λιγοτερο απο 2 εβδομαδες θα παραλαβω τον 2μηνων ringneck μου και ετοιμαζω την προικα του  :Happy0064: . Διαβασα για το aviator και εχω μερικες ερωτησεις.
1)Υπαρχουν κατηγοριες?
2)ο παπαγαλος δεν μπερδευται στα κλαδια και σε αλλα εμποδια?
3) ποια ειναι τα πλεονεκτηματα?
4) λετε να παρω και στον ringneck?

----------


## mitsman

Διαβασε Χαρη απο την αρχη το θέμα και θα σου λυθουν ΟΛΕΣ οι αποριες!

----------


## xarris21

Διαβασα και παλι και ελυσα ολες τις αποριες εκτοσ απο αυτην ποθυ αφορα της κατηγοριεσ...??? Ποια ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα καθε κατηγοριας?

----------


## mitsman

εννοειται αυτο.... δεν εχουν ολοι οι παπαγαλοι το ιδιο μεγεθος... παιρνεις το χαρνες αναλογα με το μεγεθος του παπαγαλου σου!

----------


## xarris21

ααα δηλαδη δεν εχουνε διαφορες ως προς το μηκος τον τυπο κτλ?

----------

